# GLADSTONE TOOLS



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Does any body out in LJ land have the web site for Gladstone Tools ?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Toolmonger selsl them:
http://toolmonger.com/category/manufacturers/gladstone-tools-manufacturers/


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Jim. I did not make myself completely clear with the Gladstone Tool thingee. What I am really looking for is Manny's Turning Tools, as they used to be "attached" to the Gladstone web site. There is a web site for Manny's Woodworkers - www.mannyswoodworkersplace.com - but whenever I click on it I get the ol' web site not working deal. I believe they still exist, because they were at the AAW symposium in Phoenix last September.


----------

